# Shower head reduced flow in tub



## gembob (Mar 1, 2013)

our old hand held showerhead had cracked and was leaking, so I installed a new one with the same flow rate, but when we turn the water on now the flow is greatly reduced, and the flow out of the faucet into the tub is reduced as well. I didn't think the showerhead could effect the flow rate into the tub faucet but appears as though it has. The installation instructions say that if the hose is backwards the flow rate could be obstructed - according to the labels they had on the hose it is installed correctly, but I haven't tried switching it around yet - anything else that could be causing this problem?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2013)

Fill a bucket and time how long it takes, with the tub spout and the shower head. Then replace the old one and do it again.
I'm think it's imaginary.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 1, 2013)

"Some people" routinely drill out the flow limiter that comes pre-installed in all new shower heads.  That guarantees a strong flow.  However, since the tub spout is isolated from the shower head, there can't mechanically be a connection.


----------



## gembob (Mar 2, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:


> "Some people" routinely drill out the flow limiter that comes pre-installed in all new shower heads.  That guarantees a strong flow.  However, since the tub spout is isolated from the shower head, there can't mechanically be a connection.



That's what I thought too but wasn't sure - so if the tub is slow as well, then there is something else going on, correct?


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 2, 2013)

The water goes to the mixing valve where your faucet or faucets are then to the tub spout unless you close the diverter then it goes to the shower head.  Did you do anything at all besides just change your shower head?  There has to be a missing piece here.  When you say the flow it "greatly reduced" do you mean down to a trickle?  In changing your shower head could you have caused something to come loose and fall down into the mixing valve?  This is highly unlikely but it sounds like you have restriction somewhere.  If you can turn the water off and pull the guts out of the mixing valve you can check for restrictions there.    These are just guesses without more details from you.


----------



## gembob (Mar 3, 2013)

I didn't do anything except replace it. Last night I removed the hose that connects the j-pipe to the shower head while the tub was on and it went back to normal, screwed the hose back on and it made an odd noise and flow was cut back. Not to a trickle, but it is reduced and it makes a pretty odd noise whenever we screw that hose on....


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

Explain, odd noise? Type and brand of mixing valve?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

I still say to measure the water flow. I am thinking that when you run water to the tub air is being syphoned into the water from the shower head making the water look like more than it really is. With the new shower head, less air is available and you may hear air sucking noise.
Just a guess, but?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 4, 2013)

Dude, drill out your shower head's flow limiter.  That will guarantee no back pressure.  There is no reason a shower head should/can impact the tub spout.  The water will always go to the spout unless the diverter is actuated.  If your diverter is not releasing completely, it could restrict the flow to the tub.  However, when the diverter is engaged, the water will go only to the shower head.


----------



## gembob (Mar 4, 2013)

It's a speakman showerhead - the noise is hard to describe, like the faucet is much more strained. I can measure, the flow, but I can stand there, screw in the hose and unscrew and watch it change dramatically. How exactly do you drill out the flow limiter? Is that just the plastic part on the hose?


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 4, 2013)

If that&#8217;s the case there is no doubt it&#8217;s the head. Somehow the head has enough restriction that the faucet flow is causing a low pressure in the valve that&#8217;s causing the valve to want to close or something I have never seen this but anything is possible. 

If you take the head off and hold your finger over the hole I would assume you could do the same thing as screwing it on and off and watching the change. I wonder if you could then feel it sucking at your finger. 
Sounds like removing the flow restrictor is in order based on what you are saying. I hate those things anyways if I want less flow I know how to turn the knob.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 4, 2013)

When you talk about the hose you are screwing on and removing where exactly is that attached?  I am getting the feeling that your setup does not look like Villa's picture above.  Does your hose attach where his picture shows the shower head or closer to the tub spout?  Where is the J pipe you are talking about?  Is that the pipe coming out of the wall for the shower head?  Just trying to make sure we are all talking about the same thing.  

By the way the flow limiter is normally just below the theads for attaching the shower head to the pipe from the wall.  I your case I would say you have to remove the hose from the shower head to find it.

If you could take a picture of your shower setup and post it someone might spot the problem right away.  I am sure it is fairly simple, but some times things get missed or misunderstood due to differences in terminology and different backgrounds.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a simple explanation for you  ...  http://www.ehow.com/how_5189790_remove-flow-restrictor-shower-head.html

I typically remove the head from the threaded coupling.  I just look for the restrictor inside the shower head.  A 3/16" drill bit is all it takes to puncture the restrictor  ....  or you can pry it out.  Whatever.

I would also check the diverter to see if the spout needs replacing.  You can unscrew the spout and get a replacement.  After putting teflon tape on the water stub coming out of the wall, screw the new spout in place.  If it does not reach, you might need to buy an escutcheon to fit over the stub before screwing the spount into place permanently.  Remember to apply silicone liberally to the back side of the escutcheon so you never get water in the wall.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2013)

Better is use one of the new design showerheads that uses air to make the lower amount of water act more like the non restricted ones.


----------

